# steroid dose for babies



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
One of my 9-month-old twins is prone to croup. A GP gave me some steroids (soluble Prednisolone) a while ago to use for this. He prescribed 3 x 5mg tablets per day for 2 or 3 days and I followed his advice. However I've just noticed in the patient info leaflet that the maximum dose for children under 2 years is up to 10mg per day. Does this mean that my baby has had too much Prednisolone? Could it have harmed him? 
Any reassurance would be welcome!
With thanks and best wishes,
Aenor


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aenor,

Sorry to hear one of your LOs is prone to croup (had that myself as a small child and remember it vividly   )

Short doses of oral steroids is the usual treatment for moderate cases (with nebulised steroids used for more severe) If prednisolone is prescribed then it is usually done according to the childs weight, dose range is 1-2mg/kg. Do you know how much your baby weighs? Very short courses of steroids (<7 days) are not usually associated with any side effects and can be taken up to maximum dose with no long lasting effects.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Maz, thanks for your reply. My son weighs 8.7kg, so the dose was not above the 2mg/kg limit, BUT I was just concerned that the leaflet specified an absolute maximum of 10mg per day. Don't want to harm my little chap!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

All the paediatric patients I have ever treated in hospital have been dosed according to body weight. Don't worry you won't have done any harm. 2mg/Kg is normal.


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you both.


----------

